# [APP][4.0+] Amber RSS Reader



## lzanita09 (Mar 11, 2014)

Amber is a beautifully designed and fully featured RSS client.

Sync your feeds once and read even when offline. Thoughtfully designed to deliver the best reading experience. Widgets let you get the latest news right on your homescreen. And it's optimized for tablet reading.

Supports Feedly, Feedbin, Bazqux, and FeedHQ

*Features:*

Tablet-optimized UI
Fullscreen reading mode
Light + dark themes
Three fully customizable widgets
Zero ads
Offline reading and image caching
Flawlessly smooth scrolling
Font options, sizes, and settings
Expandable news notifications in the status bar (4.2+)
Save and share articles with one tap
Search for new feeds
In-app image galleries
Article navigation while reading
Swipe to mark articles as read
Readability integration

Google Play link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.reindeercrafts.deerreader


----------

